# Anything for really dry hair??



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

The bottom 4 inches of my hair feels like straw. Is there anything I could use to revive it at all?

I shampoo 2-3 times per week and it's pretty basic/boring hair. I keep it up 99% of the time because it's long and I don't have time to do anything else with/to it. 

I'd really hate to cut it off, but it feels so damaged/dry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alberto V05 hairdressing oil, the stuff that comes in a tube.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Mixture of mashed avocado and olive oil will help on the ends, or a cheaper way is to put conditioner on the ends and leave it for a few hours if you can. 
When you shampoo your hair just do your scalp if you can, and leave the natural oils on the rest of the hair shaft. Brush the hair first to spread the oils down from the scalp.
OTOH if your hair is long taking off the 4 inches of dry ends will improve the over all condition and look of your hair.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

There are loads of things you can use..
For an all over hair and scalp moisturizer that is non-greasy, I use brown sugar.
I put some in a cup, run a little water in to 'melt' it and then pour it over and work it in.
Or I work some into my scalp as an exfoliant first. Hair is soft and supple afterwards. Just rinse out..no need to shampoo. It won't be sticky.

For a deeper conditioner, I like 'melted' banana. Heat a banana in the microwave until it melts. You can add yogurt or milk or water or oil if you would like and hand blend it until creamy. You can leave it on for as long as you like, then shampoo hair. That one is great for seriously dried hair. I use it once every few weeks in the winter.

For long term protection, You can use 'neutral' henna. It has no color, but it coats each hair shaft and acts as a long term protective covering for the hair. I shudder to think what my hair would look like without henna... (though I use the copper henna to give me a bright gleam)


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you! I don't have any avocados on hand.. but I think I'll try the brown sugar today and see what that does. I promised my husband I wouldn't cut my hair until he came back home, and it's the longest it has ever been. I'll see how that helps! Thanks again!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Coconut oil. A *tiny* amount goes a very long way.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

You can put almond oil on your hair while it is dry and leave it in. Lots of women with long hair oil their hair because the oil from the scalp can't get to the tips.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

In our Publix they have K-Pak Reconstruct. My daughter introduced me to it, she's a hairdresser and you used to could only get it from beauty supply stores. You only use about a dime or nickel sized dot. Rub it between your hands then into wet hair. Feels like nothing is going on your hair, but not only takes care of the dry, my hair is longer and stronger than it's ever been! I swear by the stuff! It's expensive but you only use it once a week or so.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know if you use a lot of hair spray or other extras, but about 20 years ago, my hairdresser advised using baking soda. You take a big hadful of dry baking soda and rub it into your wet hair. This acts like those expensive strippers they sell to clean the buildup. Rub it in well and rinse. When you use shampoo again, only use 1/2 the amount, and it will sud up like crazy.


Another suggestion is Knox, the geletin. Obviously the unflavored type. My two girls take synchronized swimming. Their hair takes a beating in the chlorine (7.5 hours a week in the pool for the older one). When I knox the older one's hair for competition, it is like a helmet, but it feels great afterwards. I've no idea how you are supposed to use it for treatment but I heard it is another one of those really expensive salon-type beauty secrets. Getting it out is not hard, just lots of very warm water.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Wash your hair with Sauve conditioner instead of shampoo. I have very long hair, all you do is take a lot of conditioner rub it like you would shampoo, let it set for a while rub some more and rinsh it out. If you want you can repeat and the dryness will start leaving your hair. As strange as it seems your hair will feel clean. Got this info from the long hair forum.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I've just discovered sulfate/sulphate free shampoo. It really helps with the dry and frizzy. http://womenshair.about.com/od/hairfaq/a/Sulfate-Free-Shampoo.htm

I've been using a brand call Organix that I found at Kroger and it's not expensive. There are quite a few brands out there, I've noticed that if it's labeled organic it may also be sulfate free, but read the label.

I use Mane and Tail conditioner and every once in a while do a hot oil treatment with olive oil.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to have really dry hair, but a little over a year ago a friend of mine (she is a hairdresser) had me make some changes:

1.) Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and their conditioner (if you buy any make sure it's the blue/grayish bottle and that says "Moisture Recovery" on it. Their other products I don't care for.) I will not use anything else on my hair now. No, it is not all natural, but nothing else has ever made my hair feel as good as that stuff does.

2.)She also told me to toss out my cotton pillow case and start using a slik pillow case.

3.)The other thing was my hair brush. I was using a cheap plastic bush. She told me to go buy a boar hair brush. 

My hair now feels and looks better than it has in years!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll second the tip on using coconut oil. Make sure it's virgin coconut oil so that you get all the vitamins and minerals out of it. This was recommended to me by a cosmetic chemist.

If you hair is really bad looking with split ends, the only real cure is to trim it off and start from a healthier length. Long hair isn't pretty with ratty ends.


----------

